# 1 Day Per Week Liquid Diet?



## JellyBaby1

Hello

My doctor said to me today that the best way to loose weight was to, one day a week just drink water and eat soups. I've heard of this method before where somebody just drank liquid on Mondays and lost weight. Has anybody tried this? I've read that fasting every now and again is can have its benefits so maybe this once a week would have the same effect?

Anybody got any thoughts on this? My Doctor didn't seem to take his own advise i have to add! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

if anything id do a slimfast day rather than just water and soups cus at least you know your getting the nurtition from the shakes then x


----------



## Kimboowee

Never heard of it but would be interested to know if it worked. But as above I would do a slimfast type thingy we're you get all the stuff your body needs


----------



## MummyToAmberx

personally i think that's wrong & bit silly.
your body needs foood so bmr burns the fat from the energy.
water contains 0 cals so no energy comes from it. I doubt many cals in soup.

yes slim fast good alternative as the shakes provide good energy & vits you need so eating 2 less meals a day having 1 balanced 1 works well.


----------



## cooney

Sounds ok. I have read up a lot about fasting for one day ever so often. You will definitely lose weight because when your body needs energy and there is no food to burn, it burns fat instead.


----------



## toby2

the thing is i think it would surely only work if you were also eating really sensibly on the other days?probably a more achievable way would be to get a plan you can use everyday- i undersatnd about the fasting thing but it sounds a bit random to me unless it is backed up by healthy eating and exersize the rest of the week??


----------



## JellyBaby1

I agree with everybody, My doctor is abit of an idiot it seems. I told him i was with slimming world and he seemed to shrugit off as a bad thing, said when you stop the diet you'll just gain the weight again. Surely he should of encouraged the healthy eating to which Slimming World is rather than a diet. I'd change doctors but baby has just been registered there and dont know if it would be a hassle with her immusations coming up....ah well lets hope i dont have to go see him for a long time!


----------

